# I'm Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

It has been a while since I have been fully responding to all the forum news. But I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!! I survived my surgeries (heeeeeeeee) and I am here in time for Larry's Halloween contest!!!!!!! Most people probably never knew I was gone (except for Nancy, Susan, Deb, Larry and Cindy) which is why I am reminding everyone that not only am I back, but that I was also gone. Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa So I need lots of extra pictures. Also, lots of wonderful hedgie pictures for Larry's contest!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome back!! I didn't know why you were gone, but I definitely noticed your lack of posting recently! So glad to hear you are healthy and happy again!  

Now, to get to work on a picture for Larry's contest...!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't know why you were gone but most certainly noticed

Glad you are back ^.^ and in good health


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome back!! Hope you're all healed up! Now time to get 'quilled up!' :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!!!!!! My friend, I am so glad you are back and obviously feeling better. Our prayers have worked. 

I'm going to post some special pictures just for you... and Nikki too. (not our admin Nikki)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Missed you and your kind post, welcome back!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Shetland - welcome back, you were missed!

Nancy - can I look at the pictures even if they aren't meant for me? lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

YAY welcome back!!!  I also didn't know the reason, but I've been wondering where you are! Lily and I missed you! And actually, I just happened to take some pictures of her last night (first in several weeks) and was thinking of you while taking them! :lol: I'm so glad you're doing better now and you've rejoined us!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

nikki said:


> Nancy - can I look at the pictures even if they aren't meant for me? lol


heehee. I only said that because I figured everyone but Shetland, would think I meant you. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad you are back! I definitely noticed and missed your posts  I didn't know what had happened but glad to hear everything went good with your surgeries. I'll work on getting some pics to post and not be my normal lazy self about it lol


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

So happy to see you posting again. I was becoming a bit worried about you! 

I, too, think of you sometimes when I take pictures of Milly.  It's so wonderful being a part of a community that appreciates little hedgie things, like pictures and stories. <3


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yay! I'm so glad you are officially back in the hedgie-swing of things Shetland!! I definitely missed seeing your wonderful, kind posts. Good to see you on here again!


----------

